# Greensprings-Williamsburg-two bedroom - June 27-July 4



## NTHC (May 22, 2014)

This date, sz and resort only!


Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## cvillegal (May 27, 2014)

Are you interested in the Historic Powhatan Resort?


----------



## NTHC (May 30, 2014)

No, only Greensprings, but thanks!


----------



## NTHC (Jun 5, 2014)

We found the two units that we needed for this guest.


Thanks!
Cindy


----------

